# 1965 Sky Blue J38 Survivor



## 60sstuff (Jul 27, 2020)

I acquired this DA - April 20, 1965 long frame Standard off eBay in 2008.

All Original except seat.
The factory smoothie seat was still on the bike, but had been torn at the bottom pan edge in several places. I still have the OEM seat, but used a nicely recovered seat for these pics.

The factory paint is extremely nice, especially the chain guard.

The before detail photo of the top bar shows the aged Schwinn decal which waxed out very nice.

The front Westwind and Yellow Oval Slik are Original to the bike and dated accordingly.

Chris.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 27, 2020)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sworley (Jul 28, 2020)

Wowza! One gorgeous bike!


----------



## kool68 (Jul 28, 2020)

Wow almost unbelievable condition!!! Kid that owned it must have kept a cover on it and rode it on Sundays!  How do you keep that 50+year old tire from dry rot cracks?
Very nice! If it was Coppertone I'd make you an offer on it since I had one like that in 1965!


----------



## Igotitbad (Jul 29, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous. What type of wax did you use to clean up the white lettering on the top bar?


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 7, 2020)

Holy cow thats cool !!!!!!


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Wow fantastic condition! Mines a July 3 speed j-38, not as clean as yours I’m afraid.


----------



## Logan64 (Sep 27, 2020)

beautiful as always


----------

